# Recommendation for ME PE courses



## Fred V (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi, I took ME PE on Oct 2014 machine design in Los Angeles and failed. I would like to try again. Has anyone took any of the courses available online or in class and would recommend one? I have done a search and there are several courses available. Such as: Dr. Tom, PPI, School of PE, Smartpros, test masters and ....

Have you taken any of them and if so which one do you recommend?

Thanks

Fred


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm just finishing up Dr. Tom's Spring 15 course Online with Live sessions. I've enjoyed his class and teaching method...he has a lot of free videos on his website and YouTube site that you can preview and try before enrolling. Also if you sign-up for the complete course he gives you a PDF copy of his exam day companion which is an equation book with brief descriptions on how to tackle problems broken out by major topic. It has a lot o f the same equations as the MERM, it is organized for quicker access. I think he also offers it as a standalone purchase. After the exam I plan on posting a full review, but let me know if you have any specific questions


----------



## Fred V (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks MechE_in_PA. I will look at Dr.Tom's wesite to get more info. Please post a review after the exam.


----------



## akvudaiyar (Apr 1, 2015)

I am currently taking his class for machine design and materials. Highly recommend Dr Tom 20 week Live Classes. It will be a packed schedule. But he puts the weekly plan in place to follow for 20 weeks.


----------



## TheBigPig (Apr 1, 2015)

I am also currently enrolled in Dr. Tom's 20 week course, but doing the Online Only classes. I have found the class extremely helpful up to this point and would highly recommend it. Of course, I will not know until after the exam how effective it was. One of the things that I really like about the course is the message board for the class, where Dr. Tom will basically answer any question that you have on any topic, covered in his course or not.


----------



## Fred V (Apr 1, 2015)

Looks like many people are using Dr.Tom's courses. I hope you all pass and post a great review.


----------



## Fred V (Apr 10, 2015)

Looks like school of pe has very flexible times and options. Anybody with experience with them?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Apr 14, 2015)

Failed twice, signed up for Dr.Tom's online only. Worked the course like it was laid out to be done, and passed third try.

Highly recommend.


----------



## TheBigPig (Apr 14, 2015)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE,

Hoping Dr. Tom's works for me as it did for you. 1st time test taker on Friday.

Question for you: Did you find yourself working mostly from the DTEDC or from the PRNs during the exam? I'm hoping that I can get through most of it with the DTEDC and only using the PRNs for backup.


----------



## akvudaiyar (Apr 14, 2015)

I am currently enrolled with Dr Tom's course and taking the exam this Friday. I am only using EDC and MERM as reference. I did not prepare PRN's but I tagged most of the sub level topics on EDM and MERM and planned to use MERM index.

I am also curious to see what other test takers did after going through DTC.

Good luck to all test takers on Friday.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE (Apr 14, 2015)

I prepared PRNs (in 5 volumes); however really only used the MERM, EDC, steam tables, and some selected charts from a few other references that I bound with a copy of the MERM index during most of my studies and sample exam run throughs.

I've waffled a few times on if I should bring them, but I think I've decided to bring them and a copy of Marks Handbook (also not used much in my studies) as a safety blanket for any Hail Mary type problems...I'm only going to open them if 1) I know exactly where a similar problem/solution is or 2) at the end if I have time to work on a problem that I guessed on/skipped because it has me stump


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Apr 14, 2015)

I had the PRNs with me...and remember using on a couple of questions.

I did use the DTEDC and MERM a lot, as well as the conversions book by Lindeburg.


----------

